# How old is my blrw hen?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Ow old is this blrw hen. I got her a couple weeks ago and still no eggs.... ((


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look at her feet, are they still fine looking? As birds age their feet become less neat and smooth looking.

Two weeks in new home and Winter time are not conducive to egg laying so you're going to have to wait a while before she starts laying again.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Look at her feet, are they still fine looking? As birds age their feet become less neat and smooth looking. Two weeks in new home and Winter time are not conducive to egg laying so you're going to have to wait a while before she starts laying again.


About how long do you think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No clue. They're all different. Some never quit.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Still no eggs out of my hen. Beginning to worry


----------



## sclark73 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've had my Foley BLRW pullet since Aug 13, I was told she was a Jan hatch and she's still not laying. I was told by others that it has taken 10 months or better for them to start laying and as stated earlier, winter is here and days are shorter which doesn't help matters. I would say she should be laying by spring.


----------

